# 35c (or larger) tubeless ready ultra-cross tires?



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Can anybody recommend some 35c or larger tubeless ready ultra-cross tires? 

The Kenda Happy Medium Pro 35c look perfect (SCT version), but they aren't available for sale anywhere and emailing Kenda a week ago resulted in zero response.

I know that many non-tubeless ready tires can be made tubeless, but I'm a bit nervous about using these since I want to use them for ultra-cross adventures and want to run higher pressures on the road. Seems to be a big hole in the market for this type of tire...


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

35c kenda happy medium i dont think are available for sale yet. 

hutchinson piranha is 34c. 

i wouldnt go past 40psi on non tubeless setup tubeless. but clement las measure 36c on alpha 340


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

I actually have a pair of Hutchinson Piranhas, but I am thinking of returning them. I'm concerned they won't roll all that well on pavement and I wish they were even larger. I see Hutchinson also lists the Black Mamba CX tubeless ready in 34c size, but just like the Kendas, don't appear to be for sale anywhere yet. The gravel racing / ultra-cross market is pretty big now, so I'm surprised nobody is making a tire for this specific use.

Another question: the Hutchinson Piranha's say they can be inflated to 83 psi on the sidewall. Would this be save to do? Would the rim be able to handle that much pressure?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Might look into some heavy touring type tires as well. I've been running some Schwalbe Marathon Mondial tires tubeless for a bit over a year now with excellent results:
- DSCF1446










With the 700x40 size, I run about 30 psi on and off pavement. They roll nice on the road and have good grip in the dirt and gravel. Tread wear has been excellent, have 2500 miles on them so far and the tread looks like new. 

I initially ran them with tubes and while they were OK, they really came to life when I got rid of the tubes. Only time I had trouble with burping was when I dropped down to about 25psi in some softball sized rocks. At 30r/27f or above, they seem to have no issues and I really have felt no need to even air up to 35psi which was about as low as I could run them with tubes. 

I think the ArchEX rims are rated for up to 50psi with that size tire and the tires are spec'd at 50-85psi. When I first got them, I ran 50psi with tubes and boy, the ride was so harsh. Started lowering the pressure and ended up at 30psi where I now run them. And I used to be the type of rider that ran my road bike tires 10-20psi above their max. pressure, but am now liking a little more comfortable ride.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you really need 35c or larger?

Specialized has finally offered more 2Bliss ready tires for cross. There tracer pattern is the closest to the Happy Mediums
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

4Crawler said:


> Might look into some heavy touring type tires as well. I've been running some Schwalbe Marathon Mondial tires tubeless for a bit over a year now with excellent results


Thanks for the suggestion. Might be the ticket.



tednugent said:


> Do you really need 35c or larger?


Some of the gravel roads out where I live are super rough. Most more like a mountain bike track, so 40ish would help. The 2Bliss look really nice, just wish they had them in something larger.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

wheel-addict said:


> Some of the gravel roads out where I live are super rough. Most more like a mountain bike track, so 40ish would help. The 2Bliss look really nice, just wish they had them in something larger.


That sounds like my tire test loop. It is about 1/2 mile of levee road, portions or which are covered in fist sized to softball sized rocks. I'll hit that at about 15MPH for my test runs. On my touring bike w/ 700x35 Conti Cyclocross Speed tires, I need to stick to 50psi (w/ latex tubes) to clear that section without thumping on the rims. The cross bike will handle that fine at 30psi.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

also looking for a larger tubeless ready tire. 

signed up for Dirty Kanza this year and want to run something around 40c. i'll probably end up using clement MSO 40c if my frame can fit them.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

wheel-addict said:


> Some of the gravel roads out where I live are super rough. Most more like a mountain bike track, so 40ish would help. The 2Bliss look really nice, just wish they had them in something larger.


Too bad a 29er tire would be too big.

I have Specialized Renegade Control (2Bliss ready), 29x1.95" as the rear tire on my MTB.

with nothing in between Spec's 2Bliss cross tires and their 29er 2Bliss tires


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Renegades also come in 29x1.8 (or 45mm).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> Renegades also come in 29x1.8 (or 45mm).


what year did they offer the 1.8" version, and was it 2Bliss ready?

I got mine in 2012 season, and 1.95" was the smaller offered.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Specialized now had the Captain CX 2bliss ready tire listed on their website. it's 700x34 and is a big cushy tire.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

The smallest I've seen the Specialized Renegades is 1.95.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Kenda has a couple cx tires that are 35s. They also have 29er tires that are 1.9.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

I just saw Specialized has the non-tubeless version of the Trigger (Sport) in size 38 and 42 on their website. I sure wish they had those sizes in their 2Bliss range.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

I think if your front fork can accept the size and you have wide(r) tubeless rims your best bet for rough gravel grinders might be the Specialized S-Works Renegade in the 1.95 size for a front tire...it only weighs 470 grams and is fast rolling. You could pair that will a smaller tire in the rear as many(most) CX/gravel frames may not accept the 1.95 in the rear.


----------



## jcpete (Aug 28, 2005)

Stoneman said:


> The smallest I've seen the Specialized Renegades is 1.95.


The Renegades do come in a 1.8 tubeless ready. You have to click on the drop down menu on Specialized's Renegade webpage to select them or just go to a Specialized dealer. A friend has them on his Straggler. They're 46mm wide and roll really nice.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

jcpete said:


> The Renegades do come in a 1.8 tubeless ready. You have to click on the drop down menu on Specialized's Renegade webpage to select them or just go to a Specialized dealer. A friend has them on his Straggler. They're 46mm wide and roll really nice.


Thanks so much for information! That'll make an awesome tire on some of these rough ultra cross races.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

1.8 Renegade by BluesDawg, on Flickr


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

Brother bluesdawg does the renegade 1.8 fit on the crux in the rear?


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

ttvrdik said:


> Brother bluesdawg does the renegade 1.8 fit on the crux in the rear?


No. The 40mm Clement MSO is the widest tire I can reasonably run on the rear of the Crux. The Renegades measure 44mm on A23s and fit the Black Mountain Cycles Monster Cross with room to spare.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am running Clement MSO on Stans Iron Cross. Set up tubeless. They are very nice. Measure a bit over 40mm.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with the Bontrager CX0 700x38 setup tubeless? I just saw it online and it looks like a nice tire for gravel grinders.


----------



## Abber (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting your review about this tires, it helped me decide which tires to buy, I'm planing to mount them on a Mavic Equipe wheelset, what is your opinion about them? 
Thanks!


----------



## lbkwak (Feb 22, 2012)

BluesDawg said:


> Renegades also come in 29x1.8 (or 45mm).


Not anymore. They don't come in 1.8, 1.95 is the smallest.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

40c Dugast tubulars

Rhino XL


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

lbkwak said:


> Not anymore. They don't come in 1.8, 1.95 is the smallest.


I don't know who gave you this misinformation, but there are plenty of 29x1.8 Renegade S-Works or Control available in East and West warehouses. Ask your local Specialized dealer.


----------



## lbkwak (Feb 22, 2012)

BluesDawg said:


> I don't know who gave you this misinformation, but there are plenty of 29x1.8 Renegade S-Works or Control available in East and West warehouses. Ask your local Specialized dealer.


I work in the industry. Only last year's 1.9 tires are available.

Also I'm in Canada so YMMV.

Anyway, Specialized Renegade 29x1.8 is discontinued.


----------



## lbkwak (Feb 22, 2012)

Btw, if anybody is interested in wide tires, actual dimension of Conti. Race King 29er 2.0 tires on MTB rim measures around 45mm.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

lbkwak said:


> I work in the industry. Only last year's 1.9 tires are available.
> 
> Also I'm in Canada so YMMV.
> 
> Anyway, Specialized Renegade 29x1.8 is discontinued.


MMDV. I also work in the industry in the USA. I can't tell you if they are still being produced, but I can say for sure that Renegade 29x1.8 are currently available. I got a pair for a customer two weeks ago and the dealer website shows large quantities available. But then, I pay through the nose for healthcare.


----------



## Pacodog (Sep 5, 2005)

I have the 40 mm MSO's on Stan's Iron Cross, 40 psi. My friends didn't have any luck fitting MSO's up tubeless but the Iron Cross rims did the trick. It takes a bit but once they are set they hold well.


----------

